# Vacuum Table Spoil Board



## ThePackagerRouterMan (Nov 29, 2016)

Curious what other people have used to help seal edges of spoil board around cnc router. i am working on a Laguna Smartshop 2 and seem to be losing vacuum pressure around the edge of table. the previous employee had it taped with Gorilla Tape but i want to find a better solution.

Thanks, 
ThePackagerRouterMan


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I can't help with your problem but I'm sure someone will be along to offer advice.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I have "painted" Titebond on the edges. Doesn't interfere with surfacing and seems to seal better.

Edge banding didn't work that good for me, could have been operator error.

Steve.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum PRM.


----------



## Nate2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

PVC edge banding has worked very well for me. Of course the shop I work in has an automatic edge bander so it's pretty easy to do. If you don't have that option, a couple coats of paint should work well also.


----------



## ThePackagerRouterMan (Nov 29, 2016)

I've read a few people have used shellac, or even some type of wax? i like the Titebond idea though. biggest concern i have is when i go to resurface the table i don't want to damage the fly cutter i use.

also thanks for the responses, looking forward to any and all input i can get using this machine. i've been a cnc machinist for the last 8 years so the concept is there for me but cutting wood instead of hard metals is a big change for me


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I used Shellac early on, but the MDF is really thirsty and needed several coats. Not that big of a deal.

Another thing that I do is put a plastic sheet on the top and turn on the vacuum while applying the Titebond or shellac. Gets it to penetrate that first fraction of an inch better.

Steve.


----------

